# Weird Stream problem



## mjbok (Jan 25, 2007)

Got my Stream today. Hooked it into my network, then went about updating the software from an iPad.

Looped, looped some more, continued looping, and finally finished.

Here's where it gets weird. Every time I have added an additional iDevice (phone, pad, touch) the wireless router goes offline. Can't maintain a connection on my PC to it. Reboot the router and everything is fine, including iDevices.

Has anyone else seen anything like this?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The setup process do some funky shuffling of the MAC address on the Stream. That could be confusing your router. 

Dan


----------



## mjbok (Jan 25, 2007)

Every device I add it blows up the network which requires rebooting the router. I was getting an IP device conflict also. I guess I shouldn't be adding more devices, but it seems like this is an issue I shouldn't be having.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It sounds like you need to try a different router.

Sent from my HTC ReZound using Forum Runner


----------



## mjbok (Jan 25, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> It sounds like you need to try a different router.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ReZound using Forum Runner


I have probably upwards of 50 devices connected through this router either wired or wireless. This is the only device that has an issue.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

mjbok said:


> I have probably upwards of *50 devices* connected through this router either wired or wireless. This is the only device that has an issue.


Maybe that's the problem. Are you sure there aren't any IP conflicts? Are you sure your DCHP pool is big enough?

Dan


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mjbok said:


> I have probably upwards of 50 devices connected through this router either wired or wireless. This is the only device that has an issue.


But you said that every device you add blows up the network and you need to reboot the router. That is not normal. I have over sixty devices on my network. I don't need to reboot the router when adding a device. Not with my current Asus router or the two Dlink routers I used the previous 7 or 8 years.

Sent from my HTC ReZound using Forum Runner


----------



## P42 (Jan 7, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Are you sure your DCHP pool is big enough?
> Dan


This


----------



## B1ackE1even (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm having a similar issue. Rather than the router going offline each time I add a device, it goes offline each time I attempt to use my iPad. I then need to reboot my router and sometimes the TiVo Stream. However, I don't have the same issue with my Touch.


----------



## mjbok (Jan 25, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> But you said that every device you add blows up the network and you need to reboot the router. That is not normal. I have over sixty devices on my network. I don't need to reboot the router when adding a device. Not with my current Asus router or the two Dlink routers I used the previous 7 or 8 years.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ReZound using Forum Runner


I phrased it wrong. Each time I add a new device for the stream to use (ipad, iphone, itouch, etc.) the router needs to be rebooted. I can add countless devices to my network with no issues, but any time I give a new device access to the stream it goes haywire.

To update to this: If I power cycle the stream, I run into the same situation where I have to reboot the router. This is only true when doing stuff with (or adding a device that connects to) the stream.

It can't be my pool of IP addresses, because they all come back with the same address after it reboots.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Maybe your router is having trouble with the multi-cast packets the Stream uses for discovery? You should check with the manufacturer of your router and see if there are any firmware updates available.

Dan


----------



## B1ackE1even (Sep 28, 2012)

I caved and bought a new router, Linksys E2500. The new router solved my problem.


----------

